# Hypo and poss cancer



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just for the record do any of you with low thyroid feel like you have alzimers or something?

My memory is getting worse, I don't even want to drive anymore.
I can get to work, and do just fine, but I keep screwing up my apointments
for my clients. I try to write down everything, and sometimes I still get it wrong. People say stuff to me, and then I get totally different message the next time I talk to them.

The new endo upped my throid meds, but I sure hope this gets better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> Just for the record do any of you with low thyroid feel like you have alzimers or something?
> 
> My memory is getting worse, I don't even want to drive anymore.
> I can get to work, and do just fine, but I keep screwing up my apointments
> ...


Please tell me what thyroxine replacement you are on and how much. Also, do you have FT4, FT3 and TSH labs that have been done recently? If so, could you post results and the ranges here? No 2 labs use the same ranges so they are needed.


----------

